# Your typical sex life?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

What is your typical sex life like as far as what you do? I'm not asking for great detail, I'm just wondering if what i wanted in my marriage was normal or over the top. Think about six months of your typical sex life, is it basic under the covers- before you go to sleep, or is it rather spicy with a lot of variety? Does anyone consider their sex life to be kinky on a regular basis or typically basic stuff? How often do you try something new?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I think spicy or kinky depends on the person.
I think that my wife and I have a fantastic sex life. We make love 4 to 5 times a week, we do it in the backyard when it's warm, we've done it in our SUV at a rest stop, in the hot tub, in a vacant lot during a bike ride, the the movies, of course in all rooms of the house, we use toys, lingerie, talk dirty, lots of oral, you name it, we try it.
We've been together for about 30 years.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't even know that we have a typical sex life. 

We just have sex whenever we want to. 

If I am horny in the morning, I get him hard and hop on him and achieve what I want. 

I give my husband a BJ, (which I do everyday), sometimes he gets very horny, then he'll chase me to the bedroom and do me. He gets satisfied thoroughly.

At night before we fall asleep, play with each other, get horny, then we do each other. 

Wild, soft, gentle, rough, we all play. 

Our sex is not kinky at all, haven't tried toys yet. Tried anal once, didn't like it. He shot on my face once, didn't like it. Tried outdoor sex, but haven't done it for a long time. 

I do swallow his come, he gets it a few times a year. That's special special treatment he gets, but it usually happens after he makes me come by eating me!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

southbound said:


> What is your typical sex life like as far as what you do? I'm not asking for great detail, I'm just wondering if what i wanted in my marriage was normal or over the top. Think about six months of your typical sex life, is it basic under the covers- before you go to sleep, or is it rather spicy with a lot of variety? Does anyone consider their sex life to be kinky on a regular basis or typically basic stuff? How often do you try something new?


My sexual type depends on the partner. I've adjusted myself for my husband. 

What you have in your marriage is normal. When you can't get what you want 100% is also considered normal.

There's nothing much for you to wonder because the moment you decided to get married was the moment you have given up 50% of your interests. You must be lucky to be 100% satisfied with the way you want.

You will need your better half (your spouse) to make your marriage life completed. So basically, you can only get 50% enjoyment for yourself. Same situation for your spouse.

I'm not sure what is the true version of my sexual type. I think our types change when our partner is different.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine consists of thinking about it, realizing it aint gonna happen, and then trying to think about something else.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

unbelievable - "Ditto" 

Ain't gonna change so I go do something else.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

my h and i are typical some nights under the covers some times before bed with the lights on some times when the kids go to school usual pos miss dogy back door oral not every day some weeks 5/6 times some weeks 0 depending on work some weeks what he wants 4/5 times so it depends on who you to are comfortable with being talk out side the bedroom think about what you would like to do how you want to be touched and say it out loud to your h/w pick a nutral envi to talk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeelsBadMan (Oct 13, 2010)

Here lately it's just hurry up and get this over with missionary position 2 times a week. She would like less i would love more.
FeelsBadMan


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

We do it at night time but not necessarily under the covers. I prefer it at night because I don't feel comfortable doing it in the light. We don't really do anything kinky. Well if he wants to try something and I'm comfortable with it then we try it, but it has only been tame things so far (eg 69, anal).


----------



## tinyturt (Nov 4, 2010)

Weekend mornings with little or no foreplay or passion. Handjobs most other days. Sex for her is more duty. She rarely has the "Big O" but I do most times. She's not willing to give or receive oral although I am more than willing to partake in either. I am thankful for what I got as I know it could be worse. I am hoping and patiently waiting for things to change for ther better.


----------



## LousyRiverdalePunk (Nov 10, 2010)

tinyturt said:


> Weekend mornings with little or no foreplay or passion. Handjobs most other days. Sex for her is more duty. She rarely has the "Big O" but I do most times. She's not willing to give or receive oral although I am more than willing to partake in either. I am thankful for what I got as I know it could be worse. I am hoping and patiently waiting for things to change for ther better.


Vibrators! By them, use them. This is why they exist. The "Big O" may be lingering issue and this will absolutely help in that regard.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

76Trombones said:


> Well if he wants to try something and I'm comfortable with it then we try it, but it has only been tame things so far (eg 69, anal).


Nothing tame about anal.


----------



## prometheus (Nov 13, 2010)

Boring...zzz..zzz. Twice monthly if i'm lucky. Married 6yrs nothing new, no touching or foreplay, per her request. Love remains but sex sucks, pun intended.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

southbound said:


> What is your typical sex life like as far as what you do? I'm not asking for great detail, I'm just wondering if what i wanted in my marriage was normal or over the top. Think about six months of your typical sex life, is it basic under the covers- before you go to sleep, or is it rather spicy with a lot of variety? Does anyone consider their sex life to be kinky on a regular basis or typically basic stuff? How often do you try something new?


Our last 6 months, infact 2 years has been consistent & with more interesting twists, new positions, lingerie. But before this, it was rather unspiced, always in the dark, usually cowgirl, and once a week. I used to feel very inhibited - We've come a long long way indeed. 

Now, on his days off, we always have a sensuous romp in the morning after kids get on the bus. I usually cook him breakfast in some lingerie, we shower, sometimes we watch porn, always have oral forplay, sometimes do a full body massage, sometimes use some cards from a game to give us new ideas. We try to make it last a litte with changing positions a few times (cowgirl, missionary, him sitting up with me on top & sideways), been in various rooms of the house for these times when kids are gone, even outside. And most nights , on the days he works, we watch movies together in our room, door locked, I usually start caressing him, going under the covers & more times than not , it ends in love making. 

I do not consider our sex lives to be kinky, we don't use any toys, never tried S & M.

I am more the one who offers to try something new, cause I read alot about sex & tend to be more assertive in suggesting, even fantasizing. He is always up for the trying. Once I even bought some Sex furniture (The Liberator- ramp & Wedge) but we seem to enjoy just our bodies without these aids better anyway.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SA,

I have been horny a lot recently. It has been going on for half a year already. 

I want sex at least once and sometimes twice a day. 

When I write good stuff about my husband, love pouring out and I become very aroused, and then my puxxx itches, and then the only thing I can do is to look for my husband and relieve myself, he is really amused! 

I have to do something to stop this! It is too distracting!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> I have to do something to stop this! It is too distracting!


This lasted for me a total of 8 months, I wanted it 3 times a day! Yes, very VERY distracting , I So understand. I felt like I was in the body of a lusty teenage raging testosterone male. Now my physical symptoms have calmed down But My mind is still in overdrive, I am still enjoying this, I don't really want it to go away. 

To think that Menopause can change all of this "wanting" - I hear women say this, I have a hard time believing it, but one thing I have learned in the past 2 years >>>>> There is POWER, urgency, even magic in how our hormones affect our bodies & our minds sexually. I want to enjoy this ride of romance & passion as long as I can. It sure is a Blessing when the spouse is onboard.


----------



## Boker (Oct 13, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I have to do something to stop this!


No you don't.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

The past 6 month....mmmm....no sex, lots of toy time LOL stupid deployment.

Normal six months we probably do it 4-7 days a week, some times a couple times a day. Really varies some times with work stress and hours. I don't think we are super kinky people but that depends on who ya ask I guess. Lots of BJ's, a few toys, any position we can think up or twist into, different places in the house...I'm not strict about bed sex. As a matter of fact surprising him in his work shop and having chair sex is something I try to do often.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> This lasted for me a total of 8 months, I wanted it 3 times a day! Yes, very VERY distracting , I So understand. I felt like I was in the body of a lusty teenage raging testosterone male. Now my physical symptoms have calmed down But My mind is still in overdrive, I am still enjoying this, I don't really want it to go away.
> 
> To think that Menopause can change all of this "wanting" - I hear women say this, I have a hard time believing it, but one thing I have learned in the past 2 years >>>>> There is POWER, urgency, even magic in how our hormones affect our bodies & our minds sexually. I want to enjoy this ride of romance & passion as long as I can. It sure is a Blessing when the spouse is onboard.


I want myself to be horny all the way to my old age!


----------



## lisalovestom (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd say that anyone that knows us in real life would be totally shocked by our sex life. We'll basically do anything and everything - lots of toys, oral, tons of positions, porn sometimes, lots of roleplaying, anal, every room in the house, outside, the car, tying each other up, spanking. You think of it and we've done it - although we've never included a third person. Lots of fantasies about it and tons of roleplaying but never for real. As far as trying new things, after over 20 years of being together there isn't really anything new to try, lol! We usually have sex atleast 4-5 times a week but I'd imagine when our daughter goes off to college next year that number will increase! :smthumbup:


----------



## prometheus (Nov 13, 2010)

hey tinyturt, i feel your pain bro. Trying not to be envious from these women here that give their men what they want and need without them begging. Wow, I can remember those days. Alas, it was a dream. Guess there are other poor blokes out there besides me. Hopeless in the mountains.


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

we usually end up in the missionary position at the end, but we start off with oral everytime, well for him, i'm not such a huge fan of receiving it, he is great at it but i'd rather just get it in me lol. i love giving oral tho, and he loves getting it. we do several positions usually throughout, usually once a week we do anal. i dress up sometimes, i have several costumes. it's never right before bed b/c we have a baby that shares the room, so we sneak away once the baby is asleep and go for it, sometimes it's 2pm, 4, 6 or 7...on the weekends sometimes later it really just depends. the most important factor is we put no limits on our sex life, we do different things, we watch porn together, we do it all...a great sex life leads to a great marriage.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

for me, it happens when she wants it, and be lucky i even get it! LOL


----------

